# mySQL Entwicklungsumgebung



## Dudo (23. Apr 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich will mir SQL beibringen.
Hab aber kein Plan wo ich für SQL ne GUI her bekomme.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich einfach die Befehle eingebe und mir das Ergebnis als Tabelle anzeigen lassen kann.
Gibt es sowas???


----------



## Ebenius (23. Apr 2009)

Dudo hat gesagt.:


> Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich einfach die Befehle eingebe und mir das Ergebnis als Tabelle anzeigen lassen kann.
> Gibt es sowas???


Da gibt's viel.  Ich benutze sehr gern den SQuirreL - SQL Client.

Ebenius


----------



## tfa (23. Apr 2009)

Recht mächtig, auch in der kostenlosen Version, ist der DBVisualizer:

DbVisualizer - The Universal Database Tool

Der Vorteil ist, dass man auf alle RDBMS zugreifen kann, für die es eine JDBC-Schnittstelle gibt. Sehr praktisch, wenn man neben MySQL noch andere DBs hat, oder MySQL später mal durch was anderes ersetzt.


----------



## void (23. Apr 2009)

Für MySQL gibt es auch eigene GUI-Tools


----------



## sparrow (23. Apr 2009)

Datenbankserver bringen in der Regel auch eine Eingabeaufforderung mit mit der man direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann.
Bei Postgresql heißt das Programm psql, bei mysql mysql.
Näheres verraten die Handbücher der Datenbank an der du arbeiten möchtest.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Apr 2009)

ich arbeite mit sqlyog


----------

